# Matthysse/Bradley to SPAR!



## El Chicano (Jun 4, 2013)

Damn! Would love to see this sparring session!

How do u think the sparring will go? Good idea with both having big fights coming up?


----------



## Hatesrats (Jun 6, 2013)

Matthysse ain't going to leave anything for JMM in OCT.
(J/K... Would love to watch video of this one)


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

They're potential competitors, odd move, despite the promotional war.

Though Mathysse does have some qualities that would help Bradley prepare for JMM.


----------



## Yungboy (Jun 5, 2013)

I think already started sparring. That's what Lucas said.


----------



## Hook! (Jun 8, 2012)

would LOVE to see this


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

Bradley is going to wish he was back in with Ruslan


----------



## Jon Snow (Jun 10, 2013)

Bradley doesn't have the best of chins, so If he does get hit flush, he'll be feeling it bad.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Jon Snow said:


> Bradley doesn't have the best of chins, so If he does get hit flush, he'll be feeling it bad.


To take that many shots from Ruslan and recover, it has to be solid. Besides, Lucas will be there to give him work and work on things himself, not stop him.

Mathysse is good for Bradley because he comes forward from a low angle crouched, like JMM often does, and likes to time that overhand right above the jab while closing the distance, as well as mix in varied head-body combinations. Bradley is good for Mathysse because he's quick on his feet and likes to walk fighters into quick left hooks, and has a better jab and punch variation than Danny does, as well as more handspeed.


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Wtf. Can anyone see any sort of beneficiaries for Matthysse sparring Bradley for Garcia? Styles are completely contradictory, as well as height, power etc. He said he's doing it to prepare for the speed. I'm pretty sure it's more of his timing rather than his speed, because Garcia's no speedster. 

Weird choice.


----------



## Pimp C (Jun 3, 2013)

Good stuff, I hope there's footage available after.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

JamieC said:


> Bradley is going to wish he was back in with Ruslan


Bradley would beat Lucas as long as his chin isn't ruined


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

Hope Bradley doesn't get too busted up in training camp.


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

Would love to see this.

Sounds very interesting indeed.


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

Hope we can get some video of the sessions... Damn scene put an article up with the name 'photo: Tim Bradley, Lucas Matthysse trade punches.'... And all it has is a fucking picture of them standing next to each other fist raised!! :fire


----------



## Royal-T-Bag (Jun 5, 2013)

I'd favor Bradley at 140. He'd still be the best in that division. I am no Bradley fan but I think he beats any current 140 fighter.


----------



## Thomas!! (Nov 9, 2012)

I imagine the sparring sessions will go something like this: Matthysse smacks Timmy around, continually knocks him down an makes him his bitch. Bradley begs for mercy and retires from boxing for good citing twisted ankles. Bradley lives out the rest of his days in a wheel chair rocking back and forth, under blanket repeatedly recounting to his burdened family the story of when he 'defeated' Pacquiao and telling of how he is going to make a comeback.


----------



## Yungboy (Jun 5, 2013)

If the two were to fight, I pick Bradley to beat Matthysse.


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> Bradley would beat Lucas as long as his chin isn't ruined


I would bet heavily against that, his is the same guy that got battered by Pac and scraped past Ruslan


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Thomas!! said:


> I imagine the sparring sessions will go something like this: Matthysse smacks Timmy around, continually knocks him down an makes him his bitch. Bradley begs for mercy and retires from boxing for good citing twisted ankles. Bradley lives out the rest of his days in a wheel chair rocking back and forth, under blanket repeatedly recounting to his burdened family the story of when he 'defeated' Pacquiao and telling of how he is going to make a comeback.


man I was on the Matthysse train from back when he knocked down Corley 8 times. I knew back then he had nice skills, solid chin and devestating power and knew he was top in the division with Bradley, Khan, Maidana and Alexander at the time.

But my God, you guys overrate the shit out of him


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

JamieC said:


> I would bet heavily against that, his is the same guy that got battered by Pac and scraped past Ruslan


Bradley won 3-5 rounds on any credible scorecard vs Pacquiao who's much better than Mathysse is. Bradley came in out of shape a mentally fragile vs Ruslan. 
I'd pick a peak Bradley at 140 to beat Matthysse at least 7/10


----------



## Thomas!! (Nov 9, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> man I was on the Matthysse train from back when he knocked down Corley 8 times. I knew back then he had nice skills, solid chin and devestating power and knew he was top in the division with Bradley, Khan, Maidana and Alexander at the time.
> 
> But my God, you guys overrate the shit out of him


Yes because I was obviously speaking seriously


----------



## techks (Jun 4, 2013)

People are sleeping on Bradley because of his dumb fight with Provolone. Assuming he's okay(which he will be, bunch of mothers on CHB), he'll be too much for Lucas unless he's told to not go serious. In a pro fight he beats his ass if he fights as smart as he's usually known for and no "please the fans" crap. Fans are already calling him shot so that didn't work out much against Provolone lol. As far as his chin, Holt knockdown? Pacquiao? He's taking big shots and almost always recovers fast to fight back. I question if he'll tone down his aggressive approach.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Thomas!! said:


> Yes because I was obviously speaking seriously


:lol: my bad. I know some guys who would post that seriously


----------



## mgdb26 (May 16, 2013)

They started sparring yesterday.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/372075542553444352


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

mgdb26 said:


> They started sparring yesterday.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/372075542553444352


Bradley looks huge. He's also fatter than usual but he's bigger I wonder if he tries to put on weight now that he won a belt and will most likely stay in this division or if he will lose a few pounds before the fight


----------



## sugarshane_24 (Apr 20, 2013)

lucas' fist is damn big.


----------



## nvs (May 16, 2013)

sugarshane_24 said:


> lucas' fist is damn big.


So is Bradleys head.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

I see this is a better opportunity for lucas if anything. Bradley and Garcia are both well rounded boxer-punchers very tough and conditioned.


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> Bradley won 3-5 rounds on any credible scorecard vs Pacquiao who's much better than Mathysse is. Bradley came in out of shape a mentally fragile vs Ruslan.
> I'd pick a peak Bradley at 140 to beat Matthysse at least 7/10


id say the most common scorecard was 10-2 on here. And Matthysse is elite, when he stops Garcia people will see that. Bradley likes to fight too much and would get stopped imo as hes too brave, great fighter and is a tidy box and move fighter when he wants to be, but he'll be tempted in for a fight and would come off second best. Love Timmy though, heart of a lion


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

There is no way anyone can say Bradley is fat or out of shape.


----------



## scrappylinks (Jun 2, 2012)

mgdb26 said:


> They started sparring yesterday.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/372075542553444352


roid gut


----------



## techks (Jun 4, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> There is no way anyone can say Bradley is fat or out of shape.


U didn't know everyone on CHB has 8-packs and worship their well built physiques?


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

techks said:


> U didn't know everyone on CHB has 8-packs and worship their well built physiques?


What?
You don't even have a 10-pack?

Fucking lazy fat asses


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Like someone said, he probably wants to adapt to the speed of Danny or something...


----------



## ImElvis666 (Jul 20, 2012)

Bradley will benefit from sparring such a good opponent but with regards to preparation for their upcoming fight it's Mathysse that will benefit more. 

Hopefully we see these guys fight someday. I still think Bradley beats him, Mathysse is overrated on here imo.


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

JamieC said:


> id say the most common scorecard was 10-2 on here. And Matthysse is elite, when he stops Garcia people will see that. Bradley likes to fight too much and would get stopped imo as hes too brave, great fighter and is a tidy box and move fighter when he wants to be, but he'll be tempted in for a fight and would come off second best. Love Timmy though, heart of a lion


Bradley only won 2 rounds against Pacman? :lol:

I guess those people were influences by the extremely biased commentary

Also idiots like Larry Merchant shouldn't be allowed to act like they got any authority on scoring, he gave 3 rounds to Pinklon against Tyson.
He's probably one of the guys who scored it 10-2 for Manny


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

JamieC said:


> id say the most common scorecard was 10-2 on here. And Matthysse is elite, when he stops Garcia people will see that. Bradley likes to fight too much and would get stopped imo as hes too brave, great fighter and is a tidy box and move fighter when he wants to be, but he'll be tempted in for a fight and would come off second best. Love Timmy though, heart of a lion


Matthysse is elite, but Bradley is better. Bradley's mobility and stamina would be too much for Matthysse. I pick Matthysse to knock out Garcia , but he's not beating Timbo


----------



## Yungboy (Jun 5, 2013)

Bradley looks in good shape so far. He doesn't look fat all.


----------



## JDK (Jun 3, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Matthysse is elite, but Bradley is better. Bradley's mobility and stamina would be too much for Matthysse. I pick Matthysse to knock out Garcia , but he's not beating Timbo


Can't see Bradley using his supposedly superior skill set against Mathysse for a full 12 rounds. Bradley is a warrior and I love his willingness to fight tough opponents, but he's no slickster. He's got no imagination, style, or creativeness of his own.
Mathysse is a worst match up for him than JMM.


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

JDK said:


> Can't see Bradley using his supposedly superior skill set against Mathysse for a full 12 rounds. Bradley is a warrior and I love his willingness to fight tough opponents, but he's no slickster. He's got no imagination, style, or creativeness of his own.
> Mathysse is a worst match up for him than JMM.


Just like he couldn't use his skill set against Pacman in the 12th round right?
:huh


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

JDK said:


> Can't see Bradley using his supposedly superior skill set against Mathysse for a full 12 rounds. Bradley is a warrior and I love his willingness to fight tough opponents, but he's no slickster. He's got no imagination, style, or creativeness of his own.
> Mathysse is a worst match up for him than JMM.


I don't see how he would have an issue with sustaining his effort against Matthysse for 12 rounds when he swept the last 3 rounds vs Pacquiao


----------



## JDK (Jun 3, 2013)

? Can't tell if you two are serious..


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

JDK said:


> ? Can't tell if you two are serious..


You mean he started brawling with Pacman?

Or what?
Everybody gets hit by Pacman from time to time, he throws big flurries. Shit lands.
Pacman was still very inaccurate against Bradley


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

JDK said:


> ? Can't tell if you two are serious..


of course I'm serious. Bradley has some of the best stamina in boxing right now. He can get suckered into a brawl occasionally, but the Provonikov fight was an abnormality for him. And Bradley's best rounds vs Pacquiao were the last 3


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> Matthysse is elite, but Bradley is better. Bradley's mobility and stamina would be too much for Matthysse. I pick Matthysse to knock out Garcia , but he's not beating Timbo


I think Timbo gets a lot of elite props without any elite wins, if you get what i mean? He mauled his way and edged past Alexander, Matthysse broke him down and should have won wide. Timbo couldnt cut it with Pac and scraped by Ruslan. To me he's the type that could be champ at a weight but would struggle to get p4p recognition. I'd back Matthysse to break him down but you'd have to drag Timmy out of the ring, too brave


----------



## LFC_Rambo (May 26, 2013)

Divi253 said:


> Hope we can get some video of the sessions... Damn scene put an article up with the name 'photo: Tim Bradley, Lucas Matthysse trade punches.'... And all it has is a fucking picture of them standing next to each other fist raised!! :fire


Yeah fuckers, i was expecting tyson/lewis II but all i got was bradley and his dodgy beard.


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

dyna said:


> Bradley only won 2 rounds against Pacman? :lol:
> 
> I guess those people were influences by the extremely biased commentary
> 
> ...


you know so much better than a lot of posters on here right? :lol:


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

JamieC said:


> you know so much better than a lot of posters on here right? :lol:


Saying Bradley won 2 rounds max is stupid.


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

dyna said:


> Saying Bradley won 2 rounds max is stupid.


who said max? but scoring him two rounds is not stupid, he showed toughness which he always does but just got thoroughly outworked iirc


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

JamieC said:


> who said max? but scoring him two rounds is not stupid, he showed toughness which he always does but just got thoroughly outworked iirc


Giving 2 rounds to Bradley is really giving Pacman the benefit of the doubt.


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

dyna said:


> Giving 2 rounds to Bradley is really giving Pacman the benefit of the doubt.


in your opinion, in the opinion of many it is their genuine score. Pac won quite wide, Bradley would do better in a rematch imo but he couldnt get in it til the end of the first fight


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

dyna said:


> Giving 2 rounds to Bradley is really giving Pacman the benefit of the doubt.





JamieC said:


> in your opinion, in the opinion of many it is their genuine score. Pac won quite wide, Bradley would do better in a rematch imo but he couldnt get in it til the end of the first fight


http://checkhookboxing.com/showthread.php?454-CHB-scorecards-for-the-Pac-Bradley-fight

Here's a poll on the fight
78% of people gave Bradley at least 3 rounds. So yeah, there goes that argument


----------



## Relentless (Nov 24, 2012)

bradley got his beta ass whooped by pacquiao, never seen a black man that ripped getting beat the fuck up like that by a midget filipino. if bradley didn't sell himself as a slave to uncle bob he wouldn't have gotten that gift decision.


----------



## O59 (Jul 8, 2012)

JamieC said:


> who said max? but scoring him two rounds is not stupid, he showed toughness which he always does but just got thoroughly outworked iirc


In my personal opinion scoring Bradley a meager two rounds is a bit of bad scoring, to be honest. He copped at least three or four, to me. Anything from 9-3 to 7-5 are agreeable scorecards IMO. Less than 9-3 is being a tad biased against Bradley or generous for Pacquiao. He arguably swept the final three rounds and clearly captured the first round. Giving him another round from rounds 2-9 is both justifiable and completely fair.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

O59 said:


> In my personal opinion scoring Bradley a meager two rounds is a bit of bad scoring, to be honest. He copped at least three or four, to me. Anything from 9-3 to 7-5 are agreeable scorecards IMO. Less than 9-3 is being a tad biased against Bradley or generous for Pacquiao. He arguably swept the final three rounds and clearly captured the first round. Giving him another round from rounds 2-9 is both justifiable and completely fair.


9-3 is my score.

I see 7-5 as being juuust a bit too much. There may have been even rounds for 7-4-1, but 5 rounds is generous.

Not that it matters, any sane person knows Bradley lost that fight.


----------



## Reppin501 (May 16, 2013)

dyna said:


> Saying Bradley won 2 rounds max is stupid.


Absolutely retarded...I don't care what Harold Lederman said, what Jim Lampley said, what any posters said...that fight was far closer than many want to act. The rounds Manny won, he won wide, but there were 3-4 rounds that could have gone either way, and I felt Tim won the last couple of rounds. To score that fight 10-2 you would have had to give Manny every round that was not a clear cut Bradley round.


----------



## Reppin501 (May 16, 2013)

O59 said:


> In my personal opinion scoring Bradley a meager two rounds is a bit of bad scoring, to be honest. He copped at least three or four, to me. Anything from 9-3 to 7-5 are agreeable scorecards IMO. Less than 9-3 is being a tad biased against Bradley or generous for Pacquiao. He arguably swept the final three rounds and clearly captured the first round. Giving him another round from rounds 2-9 is both justifiable and completely fair.


The 2nd was in play...the 7th was in play...and I'm just going off memory but aside from 1, 10, 11,12, there were rounds that could have been scored for Bradley. Like I said the middle rounds Manny won wide, and Tim didnt win any rounds wide, hence the perception Manny won wide. In a 10 pt must system there are scenarios in which Tim did enough, obviously, as it was scored as such.


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

Reppin501 said:


> The 2nd was in play...the 7th was in play...and I'm just going off memory but aside from 1, 10, 11,12, there were rounds that could have been scored for Bradley. Like I said the middle rounds Manny won wide, and Tim didnt win any rounds wide, hence the perception Manny won wide. In a 10 pt must system there are scenarios in which Tim did enough, obviously, as it was scored as such.


The 7th round was definetly a Bradley round IMO.

I remember when Lampley's stupid ass in his stupid show showed that round without the commentating, trying to make it seem like it would be a clear Pacquiao round if we didn't hear their commentary, that shit completely backfired on their stupid asses as the round looks even more clear for Timbo without HBO's constant dickridng of Pacquiao. :lol:atsch


----------



## Royal-T-Bag (Jun 5, 2013)

a lot of people gonna be shocked on sept 14th when garcia beats matthysse. the matthysse hype is out of control.


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> http://checkhookboxing.com/showthread.php?454-CHB-scorecards-for-the-Pac-Bradley-fight
> 
> Here's a poll on the fight
> 78% of people gave Bradley at least 3 rounds. So yeah, there goes that argument


more than a quarter only gave him 2 though, so its a genuine score


----------



## Relentless (Nov 24, 2012)

it seems like it's a cool thing to say bradley won it makes you sounds 'controversial' and 'rebellious' but in reality bradley walked around the ring throwing little pitter patter like the ****** raising another mans children that he is.


----------



## O59 (Jul 8, 2012)

Bogotazo said:


> 9-3 is my score.
> 
> I see 7-5 as being juuust a bit too much. There may have been even rounds for 7-4-1, but 5 rounds is generous.
> 
> Not that it matters, any sane person knows Bradley lost that fight.


Yeah, I'd err on the side of 8-4 rather than 7-5, which is giving Tim the benefit of the doubt to an extent. Competitive but *clear* win for Pacquiao.


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

JamieC said:


> I would bet heavily against that, his is the same guy that got battered by Pac and scraped past Ruslan


Got battered by Pac? First of all, Pacquiao was an elite level fighter at the time, probably still is. Matthysse - despite his hype - is nowhere near proven at that level yet. And he hardly got 'battered'. He fucked both of his ankles up and Pacquiao could still hardly land clean on him the whole fight, it was a very scrappy affair where never guy landed that many clean shots.

He scraped past Provodnikov yes, but we're talking about him scraping past whilst beating Prov at his own fight. If Bradley had actually boxed rather than traded for 12 rounds, things would have been a lot more comfortable.

Bradley is far more proven than Matthysse. And since we're on that front, this is the same guy who lost to both Judah and Alexander, or had a tough time with each anyway. Bradley by contrast has beaten pretty much every top name he's faced comfortably other than Pacquiao (Prov also, but again, if he had boxed, I'm confident he would have dominated).

Matthysse looks great against guys who stand right in front of him. We'll see how he'd do against somebody as smart and adaptable as Bradley who's got a great engine, toughness and speed and skills.


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

Danny said:


> Got battered by Pac? First of all, Pacquiao was an elite level fighter at the time, probably still is. Matthysse - despite his hype - is nowhere near proven at that level yet. And he hardly got 'battered'. He fucked both of his ankles up and Pacquiao could still hardly land clean on him the whole fight, it was a very scrappy affair where never guy landed that many clean shots.
> 
> He scraped past Provodnikov yes, but we're talking about him scraping past whilst beating Prov at his own fight. If Bradley had actually boxed rather than traded for 12 rounds, things would have been a lot more comfortable.
> 
> ...


The phantom ankle excuse? And you dont need to be proven to be elite, look at Rigo against Donaire. Provodnikov made him fight his fight, Bradley obliged because Bradley likes to fight. Matthysse didnt lose to either and did not have a tough time with Alexander, and if we're playing the rematch card for Bradley, Lucas would stop both Judah and Alexander in rematches. Peterson, Alexander and Judah didnt stand right in front of him. Bradley and Garcia are similar (Bradley better) and Matthysse will likely stop Garcia.


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

JamieC said:


> The phantom ankle excuse? And you dont need to be proven to be elite, look at Rigo against Donaire. Provodnikov made him fight his fight, Bradley obliged because Bradley likes to fight. Matthysse didnt lose to either and did not have a tough time with Alexander, and if we're playing the rematch card for Bradley, Lucas would stop both Judah and Alexander in rematches. Peterson, Alexander and Judah didnt stand right in front of him. Bradley and Garcia are similar (Bradley better) and Matthysse will likely stop Garcia.


Give me a moment while I´m downloading the fight.
I´ll try to show you the moment Bradley twisted his ankle.


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

dyna said:


> Give me a moment while I´m downloading the fight.
> I´ll try to show you the moment Bradley twisted his ankle.


so? the guy was acting like he'd been kneecapped after, turned up in a wheelchair. considering the guy has the best p4p heart in the game, a twisted ankle doesnt seem like it would completely shut him down, he was semi conscious against ruslan and battled through


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

JamieC said:


> so? the guy was acting like he'd been kneecapped after, turned up in a wheelchair. considering the guy has the best p4p heart in the game, a twisted ankle doesnt seem like it would completely shut him down, he was semi conscious against ruslan and battled through


 So he is gonna walk around on crutches with a boot on his foot for almost two months to "fool" the public?

You don´t think sprained ankles hurt your performance or are you one of those guys who had the luck to never get a badly strained ankle so you don't know?


----------



## ATrillionaire (Jun 11, 2013)




----------



## Relentless (Nov 24, 2012)

ATrillionaire said:


>


:lol::lol::rofl

Anyway bradley outbox who or what? i don't ever remember bradley being a boxer he's a speedy slugger who throws arm punches on the inside.

can't wait for marquez to pacquiao his emo ass... "ohh ohh i wanted to kill myself because of the hate mail i received" lets hope marquez fulfills his wishes.


----------



## ATrillionaire (Jun 11, 2013)

Bradley will damn near shutout Marquez. And I'll make a few dollars in the process.


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

JamieC said:


> The phantom ankle excuse? And you dont need to be proven to be elite, look at Rigo against Donaire. Provodnikov made him fight his fight, Bradley obliged because Bradley likes to fight. Matthysse didnt lose to either and did not have a tough time with Alexander, and if we're playing the rematch card for Bradley, Lucas would stop both Judah and Alexander in rematches. Peterson, Alexander and Judah didnt stand right in front of him. Bradley and Garcia are similar (Bradley better) and Matthysse will likely stop Garcia.


It's not an excuse, go and look at some of the pictures of Bradley hobbling around in cast after. In fact go and watch the fight again, there's an obvious point where he turns on his ankle and he's hobbling around on it all unbalanced and shit after.

Are you comparing Matthysse to Rigo? :lol: I think everyone pretty much knew Rigo was elite, mate. It was a case of whether his chin would hold up and whether he was big enough, he was a multi Olympic and World amateur champion with an elite skillset. The same can't be said about Matthysse's skillset, can it? He's a slugger with big power and a very good chin at this point and that's it.

Provodnikov really didn't force Bradley in to doing anything in that fight. It's quite clear that Bradley came forward and made it a firefight, mainly because he was tired of everyone calling him boring and wanted to provide an entertaining fight. Yeah Bradley likes to fight, and yes he obliged, that's the whole point. He COULD have boxed Provodnikov's head off like we've seen him box in the past, instead he CHOSE to stand toe-to-toe and go to war.

That's your opinion. I don't have my scorecards but quite clearly Matthysse did have a tough time with both or they wouldn't have been close fights that he officially lost. (Might rewatch these later actually and rescore). For what it's worth, I don't really see how he's improved that much to say he's stop both. Alexander in particularly - even though he was down in that fight - has a cast iron chin and knows how to spoil and survive, I highly doubt Matthysse would stop him, in fact I think he probably loses that rematch at 147 as of now.

Bradley and Garcia are not similar at all really. They are similar in the sense that both appear to be rounded fighters who do a lot of things good but nothing special, but that's about it. Matthysse will likely stop Garcia? He's probably the favourite too, but again that's a matter of opinion and I think it'll be a lot closer than a lot of people think. In fact if I'm edging towards anybody to come out and dominate the fight, it will be Garcia.

But again, they are not really anything alike in style him and Bradley. The latter is the superior boxer, quicker, more crafty and able to spoil and can mix it up at any range better and has more proven adaptability, as well as proven heart and toughness.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

how the hell is anybody comparing Mathysse to fucking Pacquiao :lol: 

fucking retarded


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Zopilote said:


> The 7th round was definetly a Bradley round IMO.
> 
> I remember when Lampley's stupid ass in his stupid show showed that round without the commentating, trying to make it seem like it would be a clear Pacquiao round if we didn't hear their commentary, that shit completely backfired on their stupid asses as the round looks even more clear for Timbo without HBO's constant dickridng of Pacquiao. :lol:atsch


:rofl :rofl that was so pathetic. Does he not have exec producers that watch the show prior? He made himself look foolish there.

Anyways, Manny clearly won 8-4. Matthysse/Bradley would be fun to watch spar that's for sure.


----------



## Relentless (Nov 24, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> how the hell is anybody comparing Mathysse to fucking Pacquiao :lol:
> 
> fucking retarded


yeah mathysse has never been knocked out cold:deal

just kidding... although i hate Bradley now for being such a emo wreck he'd school mathysse.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Relentless said:


> yeah mathysse has never been knocked out cold:deal
> 
> just kidding... although i hate Bradley now for being such a emo wreck he'd school mathysse.


:lol: yeah I know Bradley used to be your boy, but he's done a lot of bitchmade things in the past few years


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Relentless said:


> yeah mathysse has never been knocked out cold:deal
> 
> just kidding... although i hate Bradley now for being such a emo wreck he'd school mathysse.


You think he'd school Matthysse? I dunno man.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

What yall think now about Mattysse vs Bradley :hey


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> What yall think now about Mattysse vs Bradley :hey


I wonder who did better against Lucaz between DANI and TImmeh


----------



## bald_head_slick (May 23, 2013)

Bradley boxes defensively far too well for Matthysse to be a problem for TB.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> I wonder who did better against Lucaz between DANI and TImmeh


good question :think

Depends on what Timmy shows up probably. I think Bradley fighting at his best beats Matthysse wider than Danny beat him. BUT I think Danny could stop Matthysse in a rematch


----------



## bald_head_slick (May 23, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> What yall think now about Mattysse vs Bradley :hey


Probably easy work for Bradley.

Between the fouling with that dome and the spoiling, no way Lucas could get going.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> good question :think
> 
> Depends on what Timmy shows up probably. *I think Bradley fighting at his best beats Matthysse wider than Danny beat him. BUT I think Danny could stop Matthysse in a rematch*


skills > power


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

bald_head_slick said:


> Probably easy work for Bradley.
> 
> Between the fouling with that dome and the spoiling, no way Lucas could get going.


:yep I think Matthysse would make him work, but I see a pretty decisive victory for Bradley


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> What yall think now about Mattysse vs Bradley :hey


Bradley beats Lucas easily. Bradley has been underrated like hell since the Pac fight, he is one of the best in the game and not far off the Ward/Floyd level. I still maintain that he beat Pac.


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> What yall think now about Mattysse vs Bradley :hey


:lol: 2 fights made a whole lot of difference. Bradley would take him to school.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> Bradley beats Lucas easily. Bradley has been underrated like hell since the Pac fight, he is one of the best in the game and not far off the Ward/Floyd level. I still maintain that he beat Pac.





MadcapMaxie said:


> :lol: 2 fights made a whole lot of difference. Bradley would take him to school.


lol yeah, Bradley keeps proving guys wrong over and over. That's what the last 2 140 Kings have in common


----------

